# Mobile Hunting Box Stand



## gcs (Aug 2, 2010)

Just put the finishing touch on my deluxe hunting box. I'm taking it to Kentucky this weekend and putting it over a 3 acre food plot. I had this old boat trailer and I wasn't using it, so I figured it would work well for this box stand. I just wanted to show off what a  little hard work and scrap lumber can make.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2010)

Man that is awesome.

Better anchor it down good, in some parts of Kentucky that is nicer than some of the homes..


----------



## gcs (Aug 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man that is awesome.
> 
> Better anchor it down good, in some parts of Kentucky that is nicer than some of the homes..



I plan on taking the wheels off and putting a lock on the hitch after I level it up.


----------



## combatcomm (Aug 2, 2010)

WoW, That is really Nice!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 2, 2010)

Good looking shooting shack.  

Hoss


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 2, 2010)

gcs said:


> I plan on taking the wheels off and putting a lock on the hitch after I level it up.



You might want to fabricate a quick detach coupler so that you can take the entire coupler off.  Locks are too easy to get through.  Gotta make the crooks work some.


----------



## JWarren (Aug 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You might want to fabricate a quick detach coupler so that you can take the entire coupler off.  Locks are too easy to get through.  Gotta make the crooks work some.



Heck...they may just decide to live in it where it is....


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 2, 2010)

Did I miss the picture of the kitchen sink?


----------



## the Lackster (Aug 3, 2010)

Coffee pot, a heater, a urinal, and a lazy boy is all that bad cat is missing.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 3, 2010)

Did Norm Abrams from the New Yankee Workshop help you build that?  Very nice!!


----------



## gcs (Aug 3, 2010)

the Lackster said:


> Coffee pot, a heater, a urinal, and a lazy boy is all that bad cat is missing.



It will have a gas heater and a couple of nice office chairs. I just don't know about the urinal.


----------



## castaway (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats the real deal there. Hunting in style!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Aug 6, 2010)

I can see it now , folks will be lining up trying to buy BBQ from you. lol

Nice job!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice shack. You can come to my house and build one for my fly tyin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gcs (Aug 6, 2010)

Confederate_Jay said:


> I can see it now , folks will be lining up trying to buy BBQ from you. lol
> 
> Nice job!


I might try selling BBQ if this thing want produce a big ole buck in Kentucky. I tried a short road test before heading to Kentucky. The box and trailer pulled great going down the road at 65mph. I'll try and put more pictures up later when I get it set up this weekend. Thanks for all the replies, Greg


----------



## Keith England (Aug 7, 2010)

Cool Like everyone else says, for my 2 cents I would really add curtians so deer can't look thru & see movement and keep the sun from baking you


----------



## Jim P (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice looking condo.


----------



## gcs (Aug 8, 2010)

We made it to Kentucky with no problems. Got the stand set up and took a few pictures of it in place under the big oak tree. I did put some curtains on the back windows to help conceal movement. We had a lot of people looking going up the road and when we stopped to get gas. Speaking of gas, we only got 6 mpg. But I think it was worth it all.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 16, 2010)

i like it. Did it pull good


----------



## gcs (Aug 19, 2010)

It pulled great, just caught a lot of wind. It was real stable, it didn't sway at all. I wouldn't want to pull long distance much, but around the hunting club or next county, just hook to it and go.


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*stand*

awsome


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 22, 2010)

guess i have a new project for this spare boat trailer now. that is awsome!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks awesome! You did a great job! Hope to see the Pictures of the Bucks you harvest out of it!


----------



## david w. (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## gcs (Sep 22, 2010)

satman32935 said:


> guess i have a new project for this spare boat trailer now. that is awsome!


A boat trailer works good. It would be alot better if you use a trailer with 2 axles for pulling long distances. Just make sure to bolt the floor system to the trailer really good . It was a real blast building this mobile box stand. Everybody that seen it, loved it. Thanks for all the nice comments, Greg


----------



## j_seph (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice idear for sure, would even make road hunting easier (mobile stand/trailer don't count as a vehicle does it?)


----------



## gcs (Sep 22, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Nice idear for sure, would even make road hunting easier (mobile stand/trailer don't count as a vehicle does it?)


I don't think it does, they might right you up for hunting to close to the road though.


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow very nice


----------

